# Constant Licking?



## Enderess (Oct 20, 2017)

So, out of all of the rats I have owned, some have licked me, and others didn't. When the others would like me, they would never do it for two long, maybe two licks and then they were done. No big deal. However, my current rat, Socksy, takes this licking thing to a whole new level.

So, when we first got her, she might lick you every once in awhile, but soon she began licking more and more often, to the point where it seems that she is almost obsessed. Soon, she went from only licking fingers to trying to lick your face, nose, neck, chest, stomach, etc. And now she cannot even go about a minute of not licking if your finger is in sight.

I doubt this is some "horrible" disaster or anything, but I just am curious of why, as no other rat has taken licking this seriously.

Also, usually I wash or at least rinse my hands whenever I get her out, so there isn't really much yummy food on them all the time, and it made me suspicous when she started licking me after I took a bath, because I had no food on my fingers, however, I doubt she cares at this point.

Hey though, it is kinda cool to know you're her favorite human when she licks you the most! 

Anyways, what do you think? Do you have any rats like this? Any suspicions as to why?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

It is just her personality, I have a licky rat who will go for 10 minutes straight and as soon as my hand is back in reach she'll start up again. When she is climbing up and down my arm she has to lick along the way. She does this even if I have totally clean skin, so I know it's not because I smell or taste good. At rat shows there is actually a contest for "most licky rat" as some rats are just obsessed with doing it for some reason. Right now one of my boys keeps licking me every time I put my arm in the way so that he won't climb onto my keyboard. Maybe it is some appeasement gesture, to the "great, giant rat who provides"? Maybe they equate "smooth bald skin" to little rat kittens and have to lick lick lick? Maybe they just really love you and some rats like some people are just more cuddly and affectionate? I'm not sure, but it's really cute and I appreciate their effort.


----------



## Ratologist (Nov 24, 2016)

Mine both lick a fair amount. Whenever I put my hand in the cage, they lick, lick, lick like little puppies! They seem fine otherwise. So, I'm guessing it's fine.


----------



## Enderess (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks for the responses!

Yeah, I am guessing she is just a sweety baby :3, though I just was wondering if it was something to be worried about


----------



## R4T L0V3R (2 mo ago)

I know this is a old thread. But I found my way here because right now I have a male who can't be within reach not be licking constantly. Nonstop. A ton of really quick but powerful little blaps forever. I hold him for hours a day and it is nonstop his whole life. He will lick you anywhere, clean or not, even while moving. I was beginning to wonder if it was neurological, but now I know other rats do this and there is a rat with most licks at shows.He licked me once when I first got him, I immediately gave him a mini mnm. And now he's my spoiled little tongue machine. His names Twinkle Toes. All true jet black. White fingers. Not white hands. He is one of 7 adult boys and the only one who does this.


----------

